# Betta and What Cory catfish in 10



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Can I have any Cory catfish in a 10 with betta? Seriously confused and my mom thinks I should ignore what’s online and trust the pet store information. Pbfft to that.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! I don't know if this helps or not? - see post number 5








New Betta New Tank


New 80 litre tank set up with new betta, Galaxyscales HM




www.bettafish.com


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

Pygmy cory are perfect little tank mates for a betta in a nano tank i think and they have great a personality they remind me of a dog at times sitting in the water column wagging their tails.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep I do think they're adorable. Granted this won't actually be happening until sometime mid July. I'm doing research right now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want a bottom feeder to help remove excess food, Salt and Pepper (Habrosus) are a good choice. They are the most sturdy of the "dwarf" varieties. But as you won't be adding until well after your tank is cycled you could try a bit more fragile species like Pygmy or Hastatus. If you go with either of those, they love to hang out on large Anubias leaves in the mid-tank area. My Pygmy and Hastatus used to swim in a line to go through the holes in the tank divider.

Habrosus, Hastatus and Pygmy Cory. In a 10 you can have a 10-12 member shoal of the dwarf Cory. 





















Have fun!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Oh I will thank you. Again sorry for the grumpy post I changed on my other post. Hate waking up at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't see any grump posts. You woke up about the time I'm getting to sleep. 

If you get larger Cory you can have six. I like Panda; they or Albino would "pop" on your substrate.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Panda sounds good. I'm not a fan of albino. I'll be doing a bunch more research on them all.


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

Dania said:


> Panda sounds good. I'm not a fan of albino. I'll be doing a bunch more research on them all.


I found Albino cory to be to hyper and constantly swimming up and down the glass which for me wasn't very relaxing to watch.From the research ive done the Salt and Pepper (Habrosus) is a great choice as they are more of a substrate fish and the Pygmy which are low to mid water fish and not as hyper as other Cory types like the Albino.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes I haven't yet made up my mind yet. Still doing research and would love to hear everyone's stories.


----------



## Kipley (Apr 14, 2021)

I've got four Pandas, 2 Thicklip Sunset Gouramis and a Veiltail Betta in my new 50 gal (recycled) tank. The Gouramis and the Betta are pretty much standoffish but the Pandas are doing great. Plus they're fun to watch.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice. I'm defanitely leaning towards the panda corys. A question though. Has anyone had them on the fluval stratum or am I better off changing to smooth pebbles or sand.


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

Panda corys get too big for a 10 gallon truthfully from what Ive read. I don’t have the time to read all the responses right now so I apologize if I’m being redundant. Yesterday I added some pgmy corys to my 10 tall with my betta (salt and pepper stay small and would work too). He tried attacking at first which was stressful but he stopped pretty quickly and he’s too slow for them anyway. Here’s a potential problem for you to consider that I might have to sort out myself. These adorable fearless little idiots want to school with him and he hates it 😓. He’s not showing aggression but their high activity all around him seems to be annoying him a bit so we’ll see what happens because his happiness is important! Corys prefer cooler waters so make sure you can keep the tank 77-78 so they’re both as comfortable as possible together temp wise


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I'm still in the research stages and won't be adding anyone until late July or August anyway.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Dania said:


> Has anyone had them on the fluval stratum or am I better off changing to smooth pebbles or sand.


I have them on a soil eqivalent to Fluval Stratum. It‘s no problem for their barbels at all but in general such substrate is not too ideal because the Corys will cause a lot of abrasion while searching for food. They are real gold diggers and the substrate is rather delicate compared to gravel or sand. 
I would definitely use sand or the smallest gravel next time. Also easier to clean.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks. I actually got the Topfin gravel that's small enough that it looks like sand. Although I haven't switched over yet.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

That‘s a perfect choice. And it‘s of course up to you!

I wouldn‘t really recommend any active substrate unless you don‘t want to plant heavily and/or carpet plants. There‘s more disadvantage than advantage IMHO in the majority of all other cases plus it will get inactive anyway (the sooner the more KH your tap water has).


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I do have a few plants but that's more for cover.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Dania said:


> Nice. I'm defanitely leaning towards the panda corys. A question though. Has anyone had them on the fluval stratum or am I better off changing to smooth pebbles or sand.


I had 6 bronz in a 10 gallon and they did good. 6 is the minimum in a school but they do better with more. Pandas are about the same.. I did upgrade to 30 gallons though. Fluvle stratum is fine. I have it with my bronz and they do good. I would get a little bit of sand to put in a corner as they do love sifting though it though. 🙂 I have them with several live bearers and my female betta's. Also were in with a male betta at some point and did good. I've never had a "schooling with the betta problem". The corys definitely like digging lol! Mine do OK with live plants as well though. If you are having issues put some heavily smooth rocks they can not move around the plant so that they can't dig it up. 😄 My corys love cover and get stressed without it. Keep the live plants. They also need some hides to go in, out, and through. IMHO coconut hides are the best XD!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

Jillybean215 said:


> Panda corys get too big for a 10 gallon truthfully from what Ive read. I don’t have the time to read all the responses right now so I apologize if I’m being redundant. Yesterday I added some pgmy corys to my 10 tall with my betta (salt and pepper stay small and would work too). He tried attacking at first which was stressful but he stopped pretty quickly and he’s too slow for them anyway. Here’s a potential problem for you to consider that I might have to sort out myself. These adorable fearless little idiots want to school with him and he hates it 😓. He’s not showing aggression but their high activity all around him seems to be annoying him a bit so we’ll see what happens because his happiness is important! Corys prefer cooler waters so make sure you can keep the tank 77-78 so they’re both as comfortable as possible together temp wise





Dania said:


> Thank you. I'm still in the research stages and won't be adding anyone until late July or August anyway.


research is important! I don’t understand why they’re so obsessed with him after he was trying to attack haha, their behavior reminds me of annoying little siblings that won’t leave him alone


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep.  But he's the cool older sibling. Honestly it was between the panda and salt and pepper cories anyway.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want something unobtrusive that will blend into the environment I recommend slate propped against the side of the tank. I've been using slate coasters but any slate will do. Looks natural. Better yet, leaves all that room for more plants.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Jillybean215 (Mar 13, 2021)

Dania said:


> Yep. But he's the cool older sibling. Honestly it was between the panda and salt and pepper cories anyway.


The pandas are so cute I had my eye on them too I was just worried there wouldn’t be enough space. Wanted to update you that my betta seems to love these little corys as much as I do! Once they became more comfortable in the tank they weren’t as “annoying” to him. I often see him swim with them, swim through their school (completely non aggressively), and rest near them watching as they scavenge around looking for food. It’s probably the cutest thing I’ve ever seen in my life and he seems to not just tolerate, but genuinely enjoy their presence 🥰


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes Helios was in a community tank with guppies at the store where I got him. I don't care much for guppies but think catfish are adorable


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok on the 16th I’ll be getting some salt and pepper catfish for my 10 gallon. I know I will have 12 altogether. How many batches should I do.
Will fluval bug bites and a good algae pellet work for them food wise? If so what’s a good one. I’m not allowed to bring live or frozen food into the apartment.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by "batches."

Just the Bug Bites will work. Pick the smallest algae wafer size so you don't overfeed.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I wasn’t sure if 12 at once would be too many. 
thank you


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

You could do 6 and 6. They like being in groups of 4-6.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep that’s what I was thinking or just how many where at the store at the time. I just need seachem stability also?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could do two bunches. However, I sometimes add 30+ fish to a tank. Dosing with SeaChem Stability will prevent cycle crashes or mini-crashes.

Some sites will say fewer than six shoaling species is acceptable. My favorite online live critter store, Aquatic Arts, even says three.  However, Rachel O'Leary, one of this country's foremost authorities on all things Nano fish, says no fewer than six Nano shoalers with 8+ being best.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I will try to get all 12 at once I just don’t want to get too few if they don’t have enough at the time.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

If it’s an actual LFS not a petsmart or petco type and you tell them what you want and how many sometimes they will order for you.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yep that’s what I was thinking.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok I'm too impatient. They have a very long waiting list for the salt and pepper cats. I ended up getting 6 julii cory cats. So now I need to do some research on them.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Correction 5 Julii’s and a mystery fish but here’s pictures.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

They are zipping all over the tank. I just changed the water today before I got them. Is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

He practically matches the rock.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok I forgot to plug back in the filter and heater after I changed the tank but it's fixed now. Poor guys.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Cory like to zip all over the place. Have they zipped to the surface, yet?


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes they have and just as I answered this. Cute little goofballs.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Blurry but cute pic


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Got a little leaf sitter here. Two others making loop d loops and not sure where the other 3 are.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

From leaf to wood


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Well even when I get the 20 gallon up this wood is never going in it.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Had to tell 2 of them that I couldn't share my hamburger with them. They darted away when I reached for the camera.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m king of the mountain


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One thing I love about Cory as Betta tank mates is they spend most of their time out of the Betta's territory. IMO, this allows the Betta to get used to activity without it being constantly in its face.

But the real reason is I find Cory to be clownish with their behavior. I'm glad you're enjoying them as much as I do.

Great photos, too! Now to get some of your Betta looking at them like they're idiots.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Well He's currently in the quarintine tank as its the 2.5 gallon since I moved Kas to the 5 gallon. I will when he gets moved back home.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Those are such pretty Cory.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you. I think so also. I made sure I got the most active ones.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m king of the plants


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

1 of the rascals and Ari having a conversation.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Kings of the castle.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Three amigos


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Dania said:


> Can I have any Cory catfish in a 10 with betta? Seriously confused and my mom thinks I should ignore what’s online and trust the pet store information. Pbfft to that.


I had 6 bronze cories in with my male. The got along fine.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes I was in a bad mood when I started this thread. Now though I have 6 Julii Cory cats in this tank. I will no longer start threads at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Almost kitty pile and oto had been nibbling the algae pellet before I took the pictures


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

Had him? About 3 or 4 months now. Was wondering if this is a healthy oto belly. There are 3 in the tank but he’s the one I could get a pic of.


----------

